# John Deere TRS32



## Trust Jesus (Sep 12, 2013)

Model is in the title. There is lubrication leaking pretty severely from the gearbox. I parked the snowblower after using it last year. When I moved it this summer I noticed a good size pool of lubrication. Upon inspection I could see that it was coming from the gearbox. I'm not sure what the problem is nor how to fix it. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Steve


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

You will have to inspect it. It could be you cracked the gearcase, it could be the seal where the axle shafts come out of the gearcase or it could be the seal where the 2 halves of the gearcase are screwed together.

The fix is going to be to split the auger assemble and the tractor assembly in half, remove the auger assembly from the front bucket, then either replace the gearcase if it is cracked or take the gearcase apart and put new gaskets and seals in it.

Your other option would be to get some 00 grease and put the grease in there instead of oil. Since the grease is a little thicker than the oil it won't seep out like your oil is doing.


----------

